# AACE: Agent Orange Ups Some Thyroid Risks



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AACE: Agent Orange Ups Some Thyroid Risks

Not surprised.............

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Meeting...edium=email&utm_campaign=Meeting_Roundup_AACE


----------

